# Wanted: Permanent Fish House Retractable Trailer



## 10000 Casts (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

I live in Fargo and I am looking to purchase a 6 1/2 x 14 or 8 x 14 retractable trailer. Preferably crank down axles. If you have one that you want to sell or know someone please let me know. I am looking for a summer project. Also if you have any recomendations please let me know

Thanks,
John


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

There is a small Company in Mandan that makes such trailers. I forget who they are but I have seen them advertied in dakota country magazine.


----------

